# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  SIEMBRE ARBOLES DE NEEM PARA PROTEGER SUS CULTIVOS DE LOS INSECTOS EN FORMA NATURAL

## Alper

Amigos:
Siembre árboles de NEEM, para proteger sus cultivos en forma orgánica.
Como barrera natural, para el control de insectos plaga.Control de zancudos.
Para obtención de aceites y extractos de hojas como insecticida natural.
Disponemos de plantas del último lote del año.
Envíos a todo el país. INFORMES TELEF. 987-89 45 86, rpcTemas similares: VENDO PLANTAS DE NEEM Artículo: Realizarán encuesta sobre intenciones de siembre en la región San Martín Artículo: Bioplagicida Neem tiene propiedades medicinales sin efectos colaterales Artículo: Implementarán sistema de alerta en Valle del Chira para proteger cultivos FERTILIZER GB, Repelente de Insectos, Aves Antihongos / CERTIFICACIÓN ORGANICA FERTILIZANTE, REPELENTE DE iNSECTOS

----------


## darkencore

A cuanto para cercar un campo.

----------


## Alper

El costo de cada planta es de 5 soles , más gastos de envío.
La distancia entre plantas puede ser de tres a cuatro metros.
Saludos cordiales.IMG-20151118-WA0000 NEEM VIVERO 2.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Precio de venta 5.00 soles por planta, enviamos a todo el país.
Descuento especial por cantidad. informes: 987-89 45 86, rpc

----------

